
Anomaly Detection on data streams, in one line of Bash - nikosg
https://nickgavalas.com/anomaly-detection-on-data-streams-in-one-line-of-bash/
======
fakegermano
a bash one liner that calls 2 other scripts is not much of a one liner

~~~
byteshock
Misleading title

------
parasanti
Misleading title but nicely explained implementation of the algorithm
(Gaussian-distribution model) to quickly do anomaly detection.

